# Paddy ~ Super Calm & Relaxed Lovebug  6yo Black Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

INCREDIBLY handsome dog!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, please visit our website's *Adoption Page: *Adoption for information and instructions on our homing procedures.

If you have any further questions or problems, please feel free to email me (Tam) on [email protected]. Emails are usually replied to within 24hrs. Thanks!

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress - please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home. In the meantime his profile has been updated with his great progress  please see above.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.

If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Paddy is still looking for his forever home.









If you are interested in adopting Paddy, you can contact me (Tam) via email: [email protected], or speak directly to Bronwen by phoning: 075 000 62648. Emails are usually replied to within 24 hrs.

There is an application form for adopting a Kerry Greyhound, and we will ask you to fill it in as the first step in the adoption process. To speed up this process, we recommend you do this before emailing/calling. You can find the form, as well as further information on our homing procedures, on the *Adoption Page:* Adoption.

Thank you. 
Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------

